# Can You Point Me Towards Archer Prestige Classes?



## Aluvial (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a 19th level ranger with a ton of bow feats; Manyshot, Improved Rapid, Penetrating Shot to name a few.

I need to know about some Archer Prestige Classes.  Any of WotC books is fair game. 

Aluvial


----------



## drdevoid (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm assuming this is 3.5 no 3.0?

There are 3 main choices that will be bandied about:

Peerless Archer (FR: Silver Marches- 3.0)
Deepwoods Sniper (Masters of the Wild 3.0 --> Complete Warrior?)
Order of the Bow Initiate (Blood & Fist 3.0 --> Complete Warrior)

Technically, you could also have an Exotic Weapon Master (Complete Warrior) if you use a Composite Greatbow.

Generally everything relating to archery got toned down in 3.5.

Between the feats in Complete Warrior and Phb II, you could build a pretty good one without prestige classing.


----------



## Aluvial (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw the Order of the Bow Initiate...  looks pretty cool, especially the Close Quarters Ranged Attacks.  

I would think there would be more out there.  How about something that's from another company?

Does EN have something?

I'll look at the one in the Silver Marches.

Alvuial


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 26, 2007)

There is of course Arcane Archer from the DMG.

Races of Stone: cragtop archer

Dungeons & Dragons Warcraft: elven ranger
Way of the Samurai: Tsuruchi's legion, master horse archer (3.0)
Rokugan Campaign Setting: Wasp bounty hunter (3.0) 

Players Guide to Arcanis: Bowman
Ssethregore: Marauder


----------



## VonRichthofen (Jan 26, 2007)

Arcane Archer is only viable if you are an elf or half elf, and it calls for an arcane spellcaster class.

Cragtop Archer is weak. (how many encounters did you play that took place over half a mile of open terrain?)

Order of the Bow Initiate is crap if ever there has been crap.
The close-combat shot can be duplicated by your ranger spells, and Ranged Precision is the hell of a weak ability - and it's all you get worth mentioning. Don't do it.

All others are 3.0 and/or third party material, thus of at least questionable legality.

Why don't you take 3 levels of the scout class and take the Swift Hunter & Improved Skirmish (both CS) feats? 

With Greater Manyshot, you'd be in for a possible extra 28d6 skirmishing damage per round while still able to move. (and +7 AC)
Against your Favored Enemies, Skirmish damage can be applied even if they are immune to critical hits/precision damage.
Apart from that, scout 3 grants Trapfinding, Trackless Step, +1 to Fortitude saves/Initative, Uncanny Dodge & +10 ft. movement.  

That would build a better archer than any generic 3.5 PrC, as far as I can see.


----------



## Darklone (Jan 26, 2007)

3 Arrows for the King (EN or RPGnow pdf) has an archer coreclass. They get some nifty things, it's essentially the old Sovereign Stone archer class. Best ability: One extra attack at level 4 IIRC, bonuses to hit with one signature weapon type and... medium BAB. 

Are you looking for a way to rebuild that 19th level ranger or do you want a one level dip into a prestige class?


----------



## William drake (Jan 26, 2007)

*Deep Wood Sniper*

Check out the ranger/druid/barbarian book to find Deep Wood Sniper.


----------



## Krafen (Jan 26, 2007)

William drake said:
			
		

> Check out the ranger/druid/barbarian book to find Deep Wood Sniper.




Masters of the Wild (3.0)


----------

